# Good Friday Saber



## Sixstardanes (Mar 21, 2008)

Here are some pixs of Saber at Lake Arrowhead and at home taken today on Good Friday.







In Three Dog Bakery wearing his Build A Bear shoes. Saber loves the Oat & Apple treats there.
















Somewhat sitting in my lap


----------



## Alex (Mar 21, 2008)

very cute!!!

Ever thought about drivin him??


----------



## babygoose (Mar 21, 2008)

I have said it before but I have to say it again. Saber is soooooo cute. I just love him!








He is so pretty all clipped. And those shoes!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Mar 21, 2008)

Pinto28 said:


> Ever thought about drivin him??


Yeah, I would like to.





I'm hoping maybe this year we can get the gear and teach him how to.


----------



## PaintNminis (Mar 21, 2008)

WOW Saber is GORGEOUS all clipped


----------



## Rebecca (Mar 21, 2008)

Love Saber!



I always look for your posts to see Saber's latest adventures. It'd be neat to see him pulling a cart, he's a smarty so I bet he'd learn fast!



Keep them coming, we all adore your gorgeous boy!





~Rebecca


----------



## hrselady (Mar 21, 2008)

I just love saber.. he has such personality that shows through those pictures. Keep them coming, he is a favorite of mine!!!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Mar 21, 2008)

aww. hes such a cutie ♥


----------



## Sixstardanes (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks





While at 3 Dog Bakery they made comment that Saber will most likely be dog ...err uhh pet of the month sometime soon.

With the title comes a free treat.


----------



## nootka (Mar 23, 2008)

That's so cool!

He's a celebrity!!!

Liz


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 25, 2008)

I love Saber!! He looks good clipped!

Be sure and share the pix when he gets pet of the month...


----------

